# underrated Lyon - Spring walk



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Underrated it most certainly is. What a beautiful city showed off in great pictures.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

that is one beautiful city, incredible.


----------



## Lulloine (Apr 17, 2012)

Magnificent!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

*A sunday walk :
*


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

Lyon looking really good! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Only in France for a city like Lyon be underrated.

Beautiful. Not as much as Paris, of course, or Bordeaux and Strasbourg (to name only the largest ones), but still beautiful.

The pictures are great, thanks for sharing them!


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

never say to a lyon citizen that bordeaux is more beautiful than lyon  
or you are going to face some big problems


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, I knew Lyon was a beauty, but it looks gorgeous to me. Unfortunately the city stands somewhat in the shadow of big sister Paris...

Lovely pictures!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

dsohfan said:


> never say to a lyon citizen that bordeaux is more beautiful than lyon
> or you are going to face some big problems


Bordeaux is a very beautiful city ! no problems :lol:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

dsohfan said:


> never say to a lyon citizen that bordeaux is more beautiful than lyon
> or you are going to face some big problems


Hahah, alright, I'm not gonna say that again. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Congratulation for the hard work and the beautiful pics, Zeb, this is amazing!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Great pics !


----------



## fabg84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Even the pics are great, the greatest is still this marvellous city !!!
What a lot of details found and shown !!!!


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Benonie said:


> Wow, I knew Lyon was a beauty, but it looks gorgeous to me. Unfortunately the city stands somewhat in the shadow of big sister Paris...
> 
> Lovely pictures!


Probably everyone think I'm crazy but I prefer Lyon to Paris. 

If we speak about global importance, monuments and charme there are no match of course but I'm sure that living in Lyon is better for many reasons. For example there are less traffic and pollution than in Paris, people are less stressful, there is less crime etc.

Lyon is big enough to avoid being boring and provincial like many small city but without being a chaotic metropolis like Paris.

I would really like to live in Lyon


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

FabriFlorence said:


> Probably everyone think I'm crazy but I prefer Lyon to Paris.


I won't 

You're right, there is a better "art de vivre" in Lyon. I don't agree about the charme : Lyon is far more diverse than Paris. You will find middle-age districts, Renaissance districts, Vaïsse districts (the equivalent of Hausmann), modern districts... France and Italy in the same city.


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'm sure that living in Lyon is better for many reasons. For example there are *less traffic and pollution* than in Paris


You think that because you don't live here 










However, most of the pollution does not com from the traffic but from the "chemical belt", a long industrial area south of the city.

Not to spoil the thread of course...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

So many beautiful facades, a couple of rivers...I'm so jealous.


----------



## L.Bergamini (Sep 8, 2009)

Le printemps semble être la meilleure saison pour rendre une visite à Lyon. Il fait beau et le froid n'est pas si fort.
J'aimarais bien savoir quels sont les endroits intéressants à visiter dans le quariers non turistiques. Car j'imagine que Lyon ait de beaux bâtiment et des attractions culturels partout, donc rester seulement où les touristes restent ça ne me fait pas plaisir.
Outre, j'ai trop aimé "La confluence"!! Où peux je trouver des projets pour les autres partes de ce même quartier? Je vous rémercie d'avant!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

This is a fantastic photo thread. Lyon is a beautiful city and I really enjoyed your photos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Perfect Quality of images.

the city Magnificent!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Fantastic pictures of Lyon. I especially like the FNAC building on the shopping street on the previous page, the architecture is brilliant. What was the function of this building before?


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you, this building was the headquarter of the main newspaper of Lyon : le Progrès


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Merveilleux!!! epper:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice blend of French, Italian and German styles. Very underrated, it seems.


----------



## lolo-metz (Jul 12, 2010)

Je n'avais jamais vu ce thread, c'est vraiment un Photo-reportage sublime !


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lyon looks like my kind of city. Relaxed, elegant , lots of water, and somewhat youthful and bohemian?

To my mind, a much nicer place to live than Paris.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

More shots and anothers parts of Lyon : the bank of the Rhône river and the right side of the city.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## vfG (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pics ! Thank You ! But there are too many trees along the Rhône, the most beautiful monuments are hidden ... (french urbanism...)


----------



## R.T. (Oct 14, 2005)

Magnifiques photos, comme d'habitude. Ces quais du Rhône sont définitivement la très grande réussite de Collomb. Les lyonnais s'y sont précipités dès l'ouverture et le succès ne se dément pas. Ca a été très bien pensé et je crois que le satisfecit est général (pour les non-résidants en tout cas).
Vivement que les quais de Saône soient ini, cela risque d'être encore plus merveilleux.

On voit sur plusieurs de tes photos les vélo'v et les quais renuds aux piétons. Deux très belles idées dont certaines villes se sont et vont s'inspirer.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks, but in english please


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Not a shabby place and bike lanes are great. Good shots, a pleasure to view. :cheers:


----------



## fabg84 (Jul 15, 2010)

When i think about all the improvements our city is going to do in the near future... 
Part-Dieu, hyper-centre, Confluence phase 2, banks of Saône river, Gerland, hummmmm

i really enjoy thinking to live there again !
one day for sure !!!!


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely updates. Thanks.


----------



## fabtos8 (Mar 9, 2010)

The bank of the saône river, the fourvière hill and others.....! ^^


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you Zeb and Fabtos8. Thanks to such photos, Lyon is going to be less and less underrated.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous images from Lyon...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)




----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

double post


----------



## CODEBARRE75011 (May 16, 2006)

thib8500 said:


> *I don't agree about the charme : Lyon is far more diverse than Paris*. You will find middle-age districts, Renaissance districts, Vaïsse districts (the equivalent of Hausmann), modern districts...


:drunk: What's this fucking joke.

I don't agree about the charme. There are *ALL* architectures styles in Paris. You find middle-age districts, Renaissance districts (Le Marais, Versailles, and others districts...), of course Haussmann districts, Art Nouveau district, gothyc style, Classicisme architecture, Neoclassicisme artchitecture, Baroque and Rococo artchitecture, Art Déco architecture, Post Modernisme architecture, artchitecture with bric, Communist architecture, Moderne Districts with Modern architecture and International style, egyptian style, indian style, chineese style and lot of more.

There even Anthic architecture with Roman remains, the Arenes de Lutece, the thernes of cluny...

Paris is the Gothic World Capital (Gothic style was born in Ile de France), Importante Miedieval City (Medieval Tower, residues of Medieval Wall, Miedeval castles, lot of Gothic buildings...), Paris is the Haussmann World Capital, Renaissance architecture city, Baroque and Rococo architecture City, Classicisme World Capital, Neoclassicisme World capital, Art Déco City, Post Modernisme City, Art Nouveau (Paris is one of World Capital of Art Nouveau with Barcelone and Bruxelles)...


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's just funny to see that you come and save Paris each time someone says the french capital is not the best city in a subject. Do you use a software that helps you to find such posts or do you read every posts in here, all day and night long ?


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Ok, we know that Paris is the most beautiful city in the universe. And Lyon, a small ugly and boring "provincial"city like all the other french city. Sorry to be arrogant by posting here some pictures of our poor architecture and hideous districts. I love Paris, my capital, the heart of everything. Thank you so much codebarre to remind us that we don't have to be snooty.

Seriously, i agree with you Codebarre, Paris is also very diverse but the constrast is more important and more delimited in Lyon than in Paris.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The last two sets were great. Lyon looks like a very easy city to live in - relaxed, lovely!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

thank you for promoting the city where I ws born ), yes has become vibrant and has many "hidden" interesting places, a twon that needs efforts to embrace; thanks for so many photos !


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

paris is the soul , and the rest of france is the body .
and what an amazing body and soul we have


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Excellente pics!! I am interested in seeing other French cities, like Lyon or Marseille. 

Continuez svp!! Moi, j'ai amé les photos! Vouz avez aussie la fete de les lumieres, non?



zeb said:


> Ok, we know that Paris is the most beautiful city in the universe. And Lyon, a small ugly and boring "provincial"city like all the other french city. Sorry to be arrogant by posting here some pictures of our poor architecture and hideous districts. I love Paris, my capital, the heart of everything. Thank you so much codebarre to remind us that we don't have to be snooty.
> 
> Seriously, i agree with you Codebarre, Paris is also very diverse but the constrast is more important and more delimited in Lyon than in Paris.


Seems like all of us who live in a country dominated by a big city sometimes encounter the same situation: capital city vs rest of the country. Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## tykho (Oct 18, 2004)

Definitely a wonderful surprise!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

*Winter walk*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some very striking and beautiful updates from Lyon.


----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

Nice pics kay:


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

thib8500 said:


> Thank you for such a great walking tour. It makes the question "which season is the best to visit Lyon" more difficult to answer.


I think the bests seasons to visit Lyon are "May - June" or "September October".

It's cold and dark during winter and very hot and empty during summer.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! Sure looks better than Paris


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Beautiful city. I must visit Lyon sometime.


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

zeb said:


> Ok, we know that Paris is the most beautiful city in the universe. And Lyon, a small ugly and boring "provincial"city like all the other french city.


Paris is most beautiful city but Lyon is his smaller version and more user friendly.
We all know how is very hard and difficult for living in metropole over 10 milion.
Central Paris is only for rich people and tourist. Most people live and spent time in suburbs.
Central Lyon is for all who live in that beautiful city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great series of images from Lyon.....thanks for the effort @zeb. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time going through this splendid collection, and the first thing that caught my eye: the nighttime shots of the city, especially with the towers. I am pleasantly surprised and amazed that Lyon, in itself, is a wonderful and modern city, similar to that of Paris… but truthfully, while Paris is more high-end and ritzy, Lyon is more welcoming to modern architecture (versus forced), in which I find the geometric designs found in modern structures (especially the skyscrapers) to complement—and contrast at the same time—with the more traditional and nuanced architectural designs found in the older buildings. (I also suspect that Lyon has more modern buildings than Paris' La Defense, but go figure)

Also, your street and sidewalk views look pleasant, with a lot of wonderful sculptures and monuments, busy roadways, and tons of lights shining those gorgeous low buildings, all of which making me want to gaze through the details (e.g. soldiers, cherubs, and those wonderful arch designs on the doors and details on windows) and very wonderful to take photos after sunset. I mean, Lyon is again one of those underrated cities, and you have shown me how wonderful your city is. Your city truly looks brilliant that I would like to see even more photos soon! :hug:

P.S. did I see City Hall in one of your pics from your latest collection for some reason?


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Every 8th December takes place in Lyon the illuminations, traditionally people put candles on the edge of their windows. Now there is many animations and some buildings are illuminated, the "Fêtes des Lumières" (lights festival) is a well-known festival. Some pictures of the 8th December 2012 :

The Basilica of Fourvière (three first pictures inside the crypt, three following inside the chapel actually in restoration, then from outside) :


PC071903 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071906 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071907 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071910 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071911 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071912 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071913 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071908 by Samolymp, on Flickr

The view of Lyon from the esplanade of the Basilica of Fourvière :


PC071914 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071916 by Samolymp, on Flickr

The front of the St-Jean Cathedral (called the Primatiale too) :


PC072027 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC072026 by Samolymp, on Flickr

The illuminated city hall :


PC072018 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC072010 by Samolymp, on Flickr

A sort of dragon on the fountain of the Republic's Place :


PC071979 by Samolymp, on Flickr

The Republic's street :


PC071986 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071990 by Samolymp, on Flickr

The illuminated building of the front of the Saône, with the Basilica, the Cathedral and the Courthouse on the right :


PC071956 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071944 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071940 by Samolymp, on Flickr

PC071939 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

:drool:  :bow:


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 13/20*


P6123334 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123335 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123336 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123337 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123338 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123339 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123340 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123341 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123343 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123344 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 14/20*


P6123345 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123346 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123347 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123349 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123350 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123351 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123352 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123353 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123354 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123357 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 15/20*


P6123358 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123362 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123363 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123365 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123366 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123369 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123370 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123371 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123376 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123378 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 16/20*


P6123379 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123380 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123387 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123389 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123390 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123391 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123393 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123394 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123395 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123396 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 17/20*


P6123400 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123402 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123403 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123404 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123405 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123406 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123407 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123408 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123410 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123411 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 18/20*


P6123413 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123414 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123415 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123417 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123418 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123419 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123420 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123421 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123426 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123427 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 19/20*


P6123428 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123429 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123433 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123434 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123436 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123438 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123439 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123441 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123442 by Samolymp, on Flickr

P6123444 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

*Part 20/20*

Last but not least, three panoramas of Lyon from La Croix Rousse, the Saône River, and Fourvière.


Panorama 1 by Samolymp, on Flickr

Panorama 2 by Samolymp, on Flickr

Panorama 3 by Samolymp, on Flickr


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Lyon seems nice enough but it is still "that lonely skyscraper tower town"... 
Reminds me a bit of what London´s Docklands was like when 
the Canary Wharf tower stood all alone before it was 
surrounded by a well deserved cluster...
Make It Happen! :cheers:


----------



## Samolymp (Dec 27, 2012)

Skrapebook said:


> Lyon seems nice enough but it is still "that lonely skyscraper tower town"...
> Reminds me a bit of what London´s Docklands was like when
> the Canary Wharf tower stood all alone before it was
> surrounded by a well deserved cluster...
> Make It Happen! :cheers:


The Part-Dieu tower (165m) won't be alone anymore, Incity tower is under construction and will be 200 m height. Then we have many other skyscraper projects :
-Eva between 220 and 240 m
-Two Lyon, a 170 m height building and another about 100 m
-Silex 2, about 135 m
(-Paul Bert 200 m ?)
(-Vivier Merle 200 m ?)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lyon looks just gorgeous as it is - although another few towers would not ruin it. Not every city has to be high-rise.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Lyon Part-Dieu Sud Dauphiné par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Part-Dieu Sud Dauphiné par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Part-Dieu Sud Dauphiné par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Part-Dieu Sud Dauphiné par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Part-Dieu Sud Dauphiné par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Journées du patrimoine 2013 - TCL Ligne C Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon la Confluence - 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_2212 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_2211 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_2193 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_2148 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Pont Raymond Barre Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Musée des Confluences Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Musée des Confluences Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Pont Raymond Barre Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Musée des Confluences Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Musée des Confluences Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Centre Commercial Part-Dieu Lyon par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so impressed with Lyon's approach to architecture: quirky, innovative and yet well planned and integrated.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! super nice city and I particularly like those modern boxy midrises and those artsy structure.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

The Festival of Lights (French: Fête des lumières) in Lyon, France expresses gratitude toward Mary, mother of Jesus on December 8 of each year.


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Fête des Lumières 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Spectacular and very festive.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

yes, I definitely agree with your title, though Lyon is one of France's biggest cities.
thanks for sharing these beautiful photos.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

deleted


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! one of the nicest cities....the old section is as quite an amazing sight as the modern buildings.
Also, lovely shots of the night scenes.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Lyon Confluence 2014 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Great stuff! What event was that?


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

It was "Fêtes Consulaires" "Consular celebrations"

http://www.lyon.fr/evenement/fete/fetes-consulaires-le-tour-du-monde-en-2-jours-.html


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

It seems like I missed your July 14th updates. 
I really do like your style of photography. Great shots.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good pics. It is a very nice city indeed.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Woke up today feeling the need to re-see Zeb's photos.

They did not disappoint.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of Lyon, by Zeb


----------

